# "Bar Owner Banks on Hosting MMA Fights"



## Jade Tigress (Jul 3, 2009)

> Forget off-track betting, drink specials or a free buffet: A Bartlett bar owner wants to boost business by hosting mixed-martial arts fights.





> He envisions hosting fights every four to six weeks starting in August and hopes to draw up to 500 each time.



Article.

Thoughts?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 3, 2009)

Well Jade I can remember back to my kickboxing days (oh so long ago) and when I hooked up at one point with a trainer who was pretty negligent with his fighter's.  In other words he would book us in some seedy places every now and then and that happened to be some seedy bar's down the Detroit way.  It definitely did increase their business on those nights. (the place was packed)  I can imagine that a bar owner would definitely be thinking of doing this if they had the space.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 3, 2009)

I can also remember a few fighter's and their trainer's having to take on some crowd members at one time.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 3, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I can also remember a few fighter's and their trainer's having to take on some crowd members at one time.


I would think this would be the norm, where alcohol, "beer muscles" and fisty cuffs come together. It sounds like you may have some stories to tell. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway, Jade, I don't think it is a good combo. IMO.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 3, 2009)

seasoned said:


> I would think this would be the norm, where alcohol, "beer muscles" and fisty cuffs come together. It sounds like you may have some stories to tell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I have a story or two. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Jade having been there and done that if someone told me they were going to go have an mma fight in a bar I would probably advise them not to.  However it can be done well if the owner invests seriously into it. ie. security, proper facility, etc.  If they are just looking to make money then it is probably a recipe for problems at some point.


----------



## MattJ (Jul 3, 2009)

Almost as bad as this idea:

http://mma.fanhouse.com/2009/07/01/is-cops-vs-criminals-mma-event-a-good-idea-in-newly-regulated-s/


----------



## seasoned (Jul 3, 2009)

MattJ said:


> Almost as bad as this idea:
> 
> http://mma.fanhouse.com/2009/07/01/is-cops-vs-criminals-mma-event-a-good-idea-in-newly-regulated-s/


You can say that again.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 4, 2009)

seasoned said:


> I would think this would be the norm, where alcohol, "beer muscles" and fisty cuffs come together. It sounds like you may have some stories to tell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Brian R. VanCise said:


> I can also remember a few fighter's and their trainer's having to take on some crowd members at one time.



That was my thought guys. Beer muscles.


----------

